# Need Tips on Feeding Dog Heartworm Medicine



## Dbg1969 (Mar 27, 2012)

I've always had an issue with my dog not wanting to take medicine. Of course, liquids can be given a lot easier than pills, but heartworm medicine only comes in the form of a pill (i think???). I've tried quartering the pill and hiding it in small pieces of cheese or bread and also crushing the pill and mixing it in with a teaspoon of yogurt. Nothing seems to be working. Anyone had the same problem and what was your solution?


----------



## juliemule (Dec 10, 2011)

Open his mouth, and just poke it down. Several of mine refuse pills. This way is easiest and fastest, also ensure they get the full dose.


----------



## nfedyk (Jan 14, 2012)

We give Oliver Heartguard plus which comes in a chewable. He happily takes it as he thinks its a treat.


----------



## lil_fuzzy (Aug 16, 2010)

Heartworm prevention also comes in the form of a spot-on, which you just put on the back of the neck. Revolution is one.

There is also an annual heartworm injection, which I got for Pixie. A lot of people don't like to inject a large dose of chemicals into their dogs, but for me it's much better than trying to remember it every month.


----------



## Roloni (Aug 5, 2011)

Dbg1969 said:


> I've always had an issue with my dog not wanting to take medicine.


 My dog eats almost everything...Rocks ,Trees , Cat Poop and also Sofas...
but she wont eat pills....


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

I have used every product out there. 
Heartgard is a beef flavor chewable treat. If your pet is allergic to beef or a collie type breed do not use. If using Heartgard make sure you tear it into tiny pieces. This especially true for the dogs who swallow it whole. It needs to be chewed for effectiveness.

Revolution not that impressed with as a flea product. Works wonderful on barn cats to take care of worms and ear mites. It is convient because it is a spot on treatment.

Interceptor and sentinel takes care of whipworms along with heartworms and intestinal parasites''
Sentinel also is a flea prevention

Trifexis takes care of fleas, heartworm and intestinal parasites

The last three harder to give. Supposed to be chewable. Not so much with my dogs. I use pill pockets to give them treats . Make it so much easier. http://www.greenies.com/en_US/Products/dogpillpockets.aspx
As a side note the dogs seem to enjoy the beef flavor one the best.


----------



## lil_fuzzy (Aug 16, 2010)

I found that frontline doesn't work for fleas, but I still use that for paralysis ticks. But revolution works for fleas on both the cats and the dogs. Maybe we have different fleas here.

Pixie won't eat any flavoured tablet, so I always end up sticking it down her throat anyway, usually in 4 tiny pieces. So doing that, and also remembering to do it once a month means it's just easier to have one injection per year. A lot of people say bad things about the injection, but I figure if it was really that bad vets would refuse to administer it. Planning to take Obi in for the injection too, but of course that means I can't use any spot on that prevents heartworms.


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

Oops forgot about the injection. I have used it on dogs in the past and then it was taken off the market Just came back on and I have not used it this time. It is a convience for those who do not want to be bothered every month remembering to give meds to their dog. 

Revolution was used at the shelter. Animals would come in flea infested and revolution was applied. Four days later when the animal would get adopted out we still saw live fleas on the animal. 

A co-worker applied revolution on one dog, vectra 3 D on another, and frontline plus on another. She did not find ticks on the dog who had vectra 3d on, but found ticks on the other two.


----------



## Hambonez (Mar 17, 2012)

You could get a pill grinder, grind up the heartworm pill, and mix it with a liquid. (This is assuming it isn't a big chewy one like heartguard)


----------



## LuvMyAngels (May 24, 2009)

I break Busters Heartgard (one each of the 2 largest sizes) into little chunks and mix with liver treats (and sometimes the liver "juice" in the package of sliced beef liver from the grocery store).


----------



## MaddiesMom (Nov 8, 2007)

The thing that works the best for my two is peanut butter or cheese spread for crackers - they love Port Wine flavor or bacon flavor the best! Hey, we are from Wisconsin and cheese is king in our house. 

What I do it get a glob of either peanut butter or cheese spread and push the pill in the middle and then wrap the sides up to cover the pill - it's like a little ball. I then put it on the tip of my finger and when they smell the yummy cheese or peanut butter they open up and they swallow the whole thing down. 

My dogs are champs at taking pills - never had a problem. I prefer pills anyways. We tried to give Maddie liquid Bendryl once - what a disaster - never again. We have tried Heartguard chewables and both of my dogs threw them up. 

I think try the cheese spread. A regular piece of cheese doesn't work, but a soft cheese spread should. Cream cheese would work in a pinch, but it's not "stinky" enough in my opinion. Good Luck!


----------



## lab (Mar 27, 2013)

giving medicine to dogs is easy. you just take advantage of the fact they love food...my dog used to take xanax for dogs for a while so you just take a piece of salamy or even just bred with a little bit of cream on it or olive oil and you stick the pill inside so he cant see it...then you tell him its a treat and praise him and he will eat it gladly.


----------



## Bumper1 (Jul 14, 2013)

Dbg1969 said:


> I've always had an issue with my dog not wanting to take medicine. Of course, liquids can be given a lot easier than pills, but heartworm medicine only comes in the form of a pill (i think???). I've tried quartering the pill and hiding it in small pieces of cheese or bread and also crushing the pill and mixing it in with a teaspoon of yogurt. Nothing seems to be working. Anyone had the same problem and what was your solution?


I have no issues with this because I use ivermectin paste and just wipe it on their tongue. I can treat two dogs for a whole year for $5.

If your dog is over 50lbs consider the paste. If not get some friends to split the 1% ivermectin liquid and buy a 1 cc syringe. Just squirt in the their mouth.


----------



## SillyDogs (May 28, 2013)

Don't let he or she see you with the pill. I feed my dogs a couple pieces of cheese while they are sitting, followed by a piece containing the pill and I hold their head up immediately after giving the piece with the pill in it.


----------

